
Standards for web developers - mooreds
https://github.com/GalvanizeOpenSource/developer-standards/blob/master/standards_for_web_developers.md
======
Pavel1991
What information do you have about this ICO event for developers?
[https://icoreview2018.com/](https://icoreview2018.com/) Maybe you can give me
exact answer on this article.

